# Problems with Adobe applications....



## g_kaur. (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi there everyone! I have been doing digital drawing for a couple months now. I usually only use Adobe applications but they have really been testing my patience recently. The app gets very slow and just randomly shuts itself down sometimes. Wanted to know if anyone else has faced this problem and looking for a solution.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

You might want to upgrade your computer video card. Adobe works your video card very heavy.


----------

